# Chateau Verdure, France - December 2015



## mockney reject

The history

Mostly stolen from @The_Raw

The chateaux is situated in a wealthy area outside Paris and not the easiest place to find its very well hidden amongst the trees. I couldn’t find much history about the place, but it was clearly once a very grand house which has been left to rot. I found various stories about a couple who had lived there and the wife died and the husband left it as he couldn’t face living there anymore.

The Explore

I knew I was heading off to France with @slayaaaa & @MrStewie and started searching for locations. I found @The_Raws post on 28DL and decided we had to go…..

After speaking to a few people and chatting to my “French connection” I had a rough location and we headed in that direction.

It’s crazy how downhill it has gone in the few months since The Raw visited it, still very photogenic though and worth a visit

The doll at the piano freaked us out a little on entry and the floors were a bit iffy. But overall I loved the place and it would make a great resto project


As always enjoy the pics


----------



## krela

A doll playing a piano. Well that's not at all creepy.


----------



## HughieD

That is my sorta place. Well captured there sir. And that staircase porn!!!


----------



## Rubex

Wow, as always fantastic pictures and info mockney reject  dolls like that always remind me of the Chucky films.. Maybe they're related :laugh:


----------



## Sam Haltin

A creepy doll playing the piano - that's creepy. This place is falling to pieces. What a shame as it must have been quite a house in its day. I like the ornate bannister and the snooker table.


----------



## Infraredd

Nothing like a good derelict Chateau.


----------



## flyboys90

If only the walls could talk!! Cracking images,thanks for sharing.


----------



## Tigershark

Beautiful place, I like the pic of the Trilby on the snooker table


----------



## smiler

Nice One MR, it looks like the local pigeons have found a home,, I enjoyed it, Thanks


----------



## UrbanX

That.Is.Stunning! 
Fantastic place and photos, thanks for sharing


----------

